# Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

Servus Daniel

Herzlich Willkommen unter den Mod`s 

Freue mich dich begrüssen zu dürfen ..... 

Auf gute zusammen Arbeit 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hallo Daniel,

auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein :willkommen bei den *grünen* 

Und auf gute Zusammenarbeit


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hallo ihr Zwei,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung! 

Freue mich schon auf das neue Aufgabengebiet 
Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

 Daniel ist Mod!! 

Lieber Vostand!

Ich finde, ihr habt eure Wahl für den Mod-Posten hervorragend getroffen!
Jung, charmant und botanisch gut sortiert!
Ich bin sicher, von Daniel können wir sehr viel lernen! 

 Ich gratulier' dir, Daniel! ​


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Willkommen bei den grünen  

und Danke für Deinen Einsatz


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

hi daniel,

:gdaumen klasse


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

*Hallo Daniel!
Auch von mir ein herzliches :willkommen im Team! 
:gratuliere Ich bin sicher, dass passt!
Zumindest wissen wir schon mal, wer auf dem  TT einen ausgeben muss :sekt*


----------



## Dr.J (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Willkommen Daniel!! Frankonia rules


----------



## axel (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hallo Daniel 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner neuen Aufgabe 

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Guten Morgen, Daniel!

Auch an dieser Stelle ein :willkommen im Team und auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## resa51 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hallo Daniel,

auch ich möchte mich den Glückwünschen anschließen.

Viel Erfolg für dein neues Aufgabengebiet.


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hallo Daniel,

endlich mal eine Verjüngungskur bei den Mods 
Viel Spaß und gute Nerven


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*



Conny schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Verjüngungskur bei den Mods



 So gesehen hast Du Recht.

Vielen Dank an alle für den Einstand ins neue Amt.

Werde mir größte Mühe geben, kann aber auch streng sein, wenn es darum geht, die Forenregeln umzusetzen.  Das schaukeln wir schon. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

Hi Daniel 

Willkommen im Team. Ich hoffe du fühlst dich wohl bei der Bande


----------



## Joachim (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen - Daniel (Echinopsis)*

@Conny
was solln das heisen? Hä? ...  


  Als wenn wir alte Mods hätten ... nee, nee ...


----------

